# Help with grow journal



## Kaya Man (May 25, 2007)

Hello, I am trying to begin a grow journal on this site but a having difficulty getting pics on my journal.  When i do try this, it says the size of my pics are too big. Can someone help me with this. Thanks.


----------



## droboy420 (May 25, 2007)

its on the bottom it says manage attachments click on it and upload your pics from there


----------

